# I want to tell me about horses.



## John Machenji (Jun 24, 2009)

I like horses, because they look like so cute, and I rode on them two times when I was elementary school student, I rember that I could feel comfortable and snug then.

Therefore, now I want to know horses, please tell me something to relate to horses.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

They have four legs and mane and a tail
They eat grass,and like hay,
They come in lots of nice colours and patterns
There are many different breeds
they are expensive to keep
There arent that many horses that are well behaved enough to feel comfortable on!!


----------



## John Machenji (Jun 24, 2009)

It is kind of you to reply to my thread.

Do you keep horses now?

Please tell me how trouble horses cause, if you can.

It is useful for me someday when I'll come to keep horse.


----------



## John Machenji (Jun 24, 2009)

It is kind of you to reply to my thread.

Do you keep horses now?

Please tell me how trouble horses cause, if you can.

It is useful for me someday when I'll come to keep horse.


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Horses are amazing animals.
Unfortunately a lot of horses have man made problems that they then get the blame for.
A well bought up horse is a pleasure to own.
Yes they are expensive but worth every penny.
Riding is like nothing else on this planet.The sense of being at one with a horse truly is magical.
Horses don't answer back(although one of mine would if he could lol)


----------



## John Machenji (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks to your comment, I could understand a little about horses.

I appreciate for your kindness!!


----------



## Mags4eva (Jun 27, 2009)

Horses are amazing animals. They're gentle, loving and stubborn! Having a horse of your own is a lot of hard work episcally on freezing winter mornings but if you're dedicated it doesn't make any difference whether its a lovely sunny day or a rainy icy day. It really is what you put in you get out. Don't just expect every horse you have to be a dream to ride you have to work at it! If you do get a horse you will find all this out for yourselve and much more because each horse will teach you something new! Xx


----------



## John Machenji (Jun 24, 2009)

Thank you for your message!!

Thanks to you, I could learn many things about horse.

I'll try to use your information efficiently someday.


----------

